# SKA Tourney...Port Fourchon



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

check out the weigh-in live webcast...



http://fishska.com


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

i love watching the web cast. i didn't see strike two, but i did see that blue water cowboy scaled a mid 30's and rocket man is leading the wahoo with a 89. i hope the locals have a better day 2!!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

they're only showing the pro lineup on the board...i'm rooting for team "speculator" and they weighed a 34+/- i think...


----------



## BowedOver (May 27, 2008)

Anyone get the finals with Div. 7 teams?


----------

